# Hold and bark training techniques



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

So we all know there is more than one way to train a dog; what works for dog 'a' may not work as well for dog 'b', and the only thing a third dog trainer can agree on is that the first and second trainer are wrong. What I would like to hear are your methods for training/improving the bark and hold specifically in regards to SchH. Type away......


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We usually start outside the blind, with a line or two (maybe even a second line handler), when the dog is ready. I think a lot of people start it on a post/back-tie but so far our club has tried to develop the line handling skills of each person. Yes, there are often mistakes and sometimes conflict but nothing that can't be worked through in a session or two. I'm holding off with my younger dog because he's not real defensive yet and I don't want to encourage a prey hold and bark.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

A prong or ecollar, and a platform. Platform shows the dog where to be. Collars shows them where not to be


----------

